# Diane Kruger - is spotted Christmas shopping in New York City, 18.12.2019 (14x)



## Bowes (19 Dez. 2019)

*Diane Kruger - is spotted Christmas shopping in New York City, 18.12.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2019)

Na ich hoffe, sie schaut auch für was für mich, bin immerhin ihr größter Fan


----------

